# Muscle Protein Synthesis and Optimising the Anabolic Response from your Meals



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone who subscribes to my facebook page or follows posts will know I've been debating the merits of intermittent use of BCAA between meals to optimise Muscle Protein Synthesis (MPS). The role of BCAA in bodybuilding seems somewhat miss understood, most see them as fuels to preserve muscle tissue instead of there role as potent anabolic signalling agents.

The idea comes from a paper published by Layne Norton on muscle protein synthesis the abstract is included below.

Optimal protein intake to maximize muscle protein synthesis Examinations of optimal meal protein intake and frequency for athletes

LAYNE E. NORTON1*, GABRIEL J. WILSON2

The RDA for protein is 0.8 g/kg bodyweight, however this may not be sufficient for athletes looking to maximize skeletal muscle protein synthesis (MPS) and muscle mass. The amount of protein source required to maximize MPS is likely dependent upon its leucine content. Leucine is responsible for most of the anabolic effects of a meal and current research suggests that 3g (~0.05g/ kg bodyweight) of leucine is required to maximize this response. The MPS response to a mixed meal is only 3 hours long despite producing elevations in amino acids for 5 hours, thus athletes maximizing MPS will require inducing this response multiple times throughout the day. Consuming multiple meals per day containing 3g of leucine may be beneficial in maximizing MPS.

I know this area of research fairly well so I've already got my own thoughts and ideas however I thought I'd share this with our board members who might be new to the area or want to look into some more challenging physiology on the science of muscle building.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Layne has a new podcast with Dr Wilson, deffo worth a listen if your into that stuff 

Muscle College


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks splinter


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Andy,

just wanted to clarify your thoughts on this,

do you think that it is beneficial to take BCAA along with meals or between, is absorption improved/impaired

dependant on when or how you take them ?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Davie Hannah said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> just wanted to clarify your thoughts on this,
> 
> ...


Between! No point stacking them with your meals if you've a first class protein, as the amino spectrum should be complementary enough.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No way splinters back!

#brockyboy


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Splinters spot on Davy, the whole point of of stacking with BCAAs is to maximize protein synthesis (MPS) over the course of the day. Your meals alone will provide you with a spike in MPS while your BCAAs will take care of the time inbetween.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

AChappell said:


> Splinters spot on Davy, the whole point of of stacking with BCAAs is to maximize protein synthesis (MPS) over the course of the day. Your meals alone will provide you with a spike in MPS while your BCAAs will take care of the time inbetween.


How important are they for a non competitive trainer who just wants to get indecent shape?

Worth taking a tub to work to have in between my current meals every 3 hours?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

BJ said:


> How important are they for a non competitive trainer who just wants to get indecent shape?
> 
> Worth taking a tub to work to have in between my current meals every 3 hours?


Having bcaa's between meals could potentially be of benefit to you then. If you see AChappell's original post, the MPS response is only three hours. There are 24 hours a day, and your only eating three meals in those 24 hours. So perhaps have two to three servings of bcaa's?

"(~0.05g/ kg bodyweight) of leucine is required to maximize this response" Put your weight in and workout approx how much leucine you'd need. Also, I believe it's better to do it in a BCAA form as opposed to just leucine alone.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

splinter said:


> Having bcaa's between meals could potentially be of benefit to you then. If you see AChappell's original post, the MPS response is only three hours. There are 24 hours a day, and your only eating three meals in those 24 hours. So perhaps have two to three servings of bcaa's?
> 
> "(~0.05g/ kg bodyweight) of leucine is required to maximize this response" Put your weight in and workout approx how much leucine you'd need. Also, I believe it's better to do it in a BCAA form as opposed to just leucine alone.


I eat every 3 hours mate,not 3 meals in total... Still worth it in between meals you think? Obviously it will benefit but for your average gym rat like myself on a budget is it worth it?

Only time i currently take leucine is 20g in my PWO shake...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

My apologies, I misread your post.

No point bothering then dude with BCAA's inbetween meals. It's worth noting how much meat you'll need to attain 3+ grams of leucine, I think something like 130-140 g chicken/beef = 3-4 grams of leucine. Even less for whey, but more for fish. I think Layne Norton has got some tables floating about which shows how much meat is needed to reach the thresholds.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

To para phrase from Layne again its a case of nutrition first when it comes to BCAA between meals. If you have the disposable income then it might give you an extra 2-3%. Your diet should be the priority though.

Based on what I know about the subject I'd be inclined to agree with him on this one. if your diets spot on then it might be worth it if you can afford it. However if your diet is already high in leucine containing protein then you'll probably not need to bother if you already consume multiple meals during a day.

The podcast splinter put up breaks it down quite well without the need to read complicated journals, although I think he uses to much jargon for a novice its a good summary. He does like to err on the edge of caution it would seem. He has the opinion that your better off trying to maximise protein synthesis rather than risking the chance that your not stimulating it.

Another point about the podcast as well is he seems to be making more out of clinically significant results vs physiologically significant results than there actually seems to be, regarding one study they talk about with 20g vs 40g of protein.

Listen to the podcast though I'd recommend it.


----------

